
React Fiber: A Closer Look at the New Engine of React - joeyespo
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/05/react-fiber-closer-look
======
acemarke
In contrast to some very poorly written and researched articles from the last
couple months, this article actually correctly summarizes the ideas and and
status of the React Fiber implementation.

